# documentation guidelines for cosmetic botox injections



## jfry (Feb 3, 2012)

I work in a hospital and we have in our faciltiy specialty clinics.  Our dermatology physician is wanting to provide botox injections for wrinkles!  We are wanting to find out just what the physician should document besides the injection and the location.  I have looked and all I see are documentation guidelines for non-cosmetic injections.  Would these be the guidelines to follow for cosmetic injections as well?


----------



## mjb5019 (Feb 8, 2012)

*Botoxs injections*

Won't it be considered cosmetic so insurances aren't going to pay for it, so if he documents site of injection and strength of the injectate, wwhat else is there?


----------



## kb26coder (Mar 26, 2012)

*Botox*

Since the HCPCS J-code for Botox goes by quantity, would probably also be helpful to document how many units were used (100, 200, etc.). Guess this would really only be needed if your physician is the one providing the Botox, and not the patient.


----------

